# مخططات مشروع وقف الملك عبد العزيز للحرم المكى (((((((((( ابراج البيت))))))))))



## mohamed mech (8 يونيو 2009)

*وقف الملك عبد العزيز للحرم المكى ( ابراج البيت)
24 وحدة تشلر سعة كل منها 1900 طن تبريد
السعة الاجمالية 45000 طن تبريد
ماشاء الله
الجزء للاول










http://www.4shared.com/file/10909343.../1_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/10910022.../2_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/10910572.../3_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/10932313.../4_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/10932515.../5_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/10932908.../6_online.html​*


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يونيو 2009)

*وقف الملك عبد العزيز للحرم المكى ( ابراج البيت)
:30::30::30::30::30:

 الجزء الثانى

:28::28::28::28::28:​ 
 



​ 
HVAC

design

plans


LEVEL+350
http://www.4shared.com/file/10956785.../level350.html

LEVEL+355.5
http://www.4shared.com/file/10956913...level3555.html

LEVEL+359.30
http://www.4shared.com/file/10957043...evel35930.html

LEVEL+367
http://www.4shared.com/file/11036926.../level367.html

LEVEL+374.00
http://www.4shared.com/file/11037021...evel37400.html

LEVEL+380.75
http://www.4shared.com/file/11037743...evel38075.html

LEVEL+388.50
http://www.4shared.com/file/11038141...evel38850.html

LEVEL+390.75
http://www.4shared.com/file/11038141...evel39075.html
LEVEL+393.315
http://www.4shared.com/file/11038141...vel393315.html

LEVEL-+309.6
http://www.4shared.com/file/11038141...evel-3096.html

RISER DIAGRAM
http://www.4shared.com/file/11038709...r_diagram.html

SCHEDULE
http://www.4shared.com/file/11038708.../schedule.html


بالتوفيق لجميع المهندسين :7:



​*​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (8 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 يونيو 2009)

ايه ده يا معلممممممممممممممممممممممممم

الكبير كبير ................ محمد هو الكبير

بصراحة ..... ربنا يخليكو للمنتدى

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## afou2d (8 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله ............ معقوله ايه الجمال ده


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (8 يونيو 2009)

*ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يونيو 2009)

تفاصيل مشعات الحرارة الموجودة اعلى المحطة 
و التى تقوم بدور ابراج التبريد

http://www.4shared.com/file/109334384/d5a29ee1/radiator_farm_detail.html


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يجزيك الخير * ربنا يجزيك الخير * ربنا يجزيك الخير

ربنا يجزيك الخير * ربنا يجزيك الخير

ربنا يجزيك الخير


----------



## bsma100 (8 يونيو 2009)

*موقع 4shared لا يفتح هنا*

مشكور اخي وحمستونا كثير على مراجعة المخططات
لكن للاسف لا يمكنني فتح هذا الموقع هنا الرجاء وضعه على موثع اخر 
وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ahmadmechanical (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بجد إنك إنسان كريم لا يبخل بالعلم 
الله يزيدك من فضله ويفتح عليك من خزائن علمه ورزقه


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يونيو 2009)

مخططات شبكة إطفاء الحريق

http://www.4shared.com/file/110593819/2e8830bc/New_Folder.html​


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يونيو 2009)

محطة التبريد و التى يوجد بها التشلرات والطلمبات
و يوجد فى اعلاها وحدات المشعات الحرارية





​


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يونيو 2009)

فواصل الهواء


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يونيو 2009)

وحدة تثليج المياه التشلر 
chiller
من الوع الطرد المركزى تبريد مياه
بدون ابراج تبريد؟؟​


----------



## عبد الصمد فضل (9 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (9 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يونيو 2009)

التشلر




​


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يونيو 2009)

شاشة التحكم فى التشلر




​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي .... و نفع بعلمك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## asd_84 (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا

اللهم اجزي عبدك محمد على عمله هذا خيرا كثيرا

واصلح له قلبه يامن تحول بين المرء وقلبه

وجمعنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ياواحد ياقهار

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## amr fathy (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المشروع 
وفعلا جزاك الله كل خير ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
والى الامام دائما 
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (11 يونيو 2009)

محطة التشلرات و الطلمبات
الجزء الاول
A1
http://www.4shared.com/file/111147660/589f2991/a1_online.html​


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى جهودك المتميزة وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kassem_2k (14 يونيو 2009)

******************************جزاك الله خيرا************


----------



## ابو بيدو (14 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tarek sht (14 يونيو 2009)

فكرني اسئلك عن الموضوع


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 يونيو 2009)

---مـــــشكـــــور--- 
--مــــشكــــور--
-مـــشكـــور-
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكور
(مشكور مشكور) 
(مشكور مشكور مشكور) 
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور مشكور)
(مشكور)


----------



## م/عادل حسن (16 يونيو 2009)

ماشأ الله ايه الجمال دا هذا شىء رائع ومشروع اكثر من رائع
ونشكرك اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود ونسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامربهجت (17 يونيو 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافية اخى
**ويكثر من امثالك*


----------



## hsfarid (17 يونيو 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافية اخى
ويكثر من امثالك*​


----------



## q23 (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الجهد الكبير


----------



## mech eng2 (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmadmechanical (19 يونيو 2009)

جزا الله خيرا ألا يوجد مخططات للدكت لهذ ا المشروع المهم؟


----------



## ابو بيدو (20 يونيو 2009)

*بانتظار ابداعاتك يا هندسة*



mohamed mech قال:


> محطة التشلرات و الطلمبات
> الجزء الاول
> a1
> http://www.4shared.com/file/111147660/589f2991/a1_online.html​



المنتدى كله بانتظار باقى الاجزاء:77:
امتعنا يا هندسة بالمشروعات العملاقة:13:
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (20 يونيو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> المنتدى كله بانتظار باقى الاجزاء:77:
> امتعنا يا هندسة بالمشروعات العملاقة:13:
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
و بقية المخططات موجودة فى الحفظ و الصون لحين توصيل dsl

ادعو معانا ربنا يسهل


----------



## قاسم2000 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم وبارك فى الذى خطط ونفذ هذا المشروع


----------



## pilot_789 (16 يوليو 2009)

اولا شكرا علي الهدية الرائعة

وانا في انتظار باقي الرسومات وسلام لو في كمان shop drawings

وشكرا مرة تانية والله يبارك فيك


----------



## osama elshrif (16 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك كم هو جميل ورائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2009)

حقيقي رائع مافعلت جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و يارت الكل يقتدي بك و انا أولهم 
هكذا أنت المسلم الحق زادك الله من فضله و علمه و بارك الله لك في كل ما أعطاك و رزقك كل ماتتمني من خير في طاعته و تسلم ايدك م صبري


----------



## hsfarid (23 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## عمر ضياء حسن على (25 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور جدا*

جزاك الله كل خييييييييير وكتر الله من أمثالك


----------



## mohamed mech (15 أغسطس 2009)

​ 

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*​ 

*اخوانى الاعزاء*​ 

*ارجو الله ان ينفعكم بهذا المشروع*​ 

*و اليكم الان*​ 

*مخططات الصرف *​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124774992/65ae0d28/LEVEL278.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124774997/15c4f9a7/LEVEL290.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124774996/62c3c931/LEVEL303.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124787827/67177264/LEVEL31530.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124787832/e66b7aa/LEVEL3163.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124787831/976fe610/LEVEL32330.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124828506/c97b0901/LEVEL332.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124828563/ef4b5a08/LEVEL3444.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124828549/3da8d194/LEVEL344.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124828531/7c32cf61/LEVEL350.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124842011/a8327acc/LEVEL3555.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124842103/5ee54096/LEVEL3585.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124842089/772b49b7/LEVEL3615.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124842075/f9051953/LEVEL367.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124842059/c28537fa/LEVEL38075.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124842046/4b211b2a/LEVEL384.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124842032/30d49f4/LEVEL3914.html*​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/file/124842023/6d114823/LEVEL-3096.html*​ 




*http://www.4shared.com/file/125050320/2b13cf22/DETAIL.html*​


----------



## toktok66 (15 أغسطس 2009)

ماشاء الله ممتاز
اخ محمد لو سمحت- كم من الوقت استغرق انجاز هذا المشروع ؟ وياريت لو انه انجز سريعا تعطينا تنويه او تقدير بسيط لعدد العماله به لانه بصراحه مشروع ضخم جدا


----------



## flybird (15 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you very much maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## م/عادل حسن (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جامد جامد جدا والمخططات رائعه وجميله
بارك الله فيك وزادك من حسناته


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (16 أغسطس 2009)

*وقف الملك عبد العزيز*

جزاك اللله خيرا على هذا المجهود وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك فى زريتك وجعلها زريه صالحة


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بك وورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم انه لاتزول قدم عبد يوم القيامه اى لاتجوز الصراط قبل ان يسال عن اربع ومنه علمه ماذا عمل به فجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولو امكنتوافينا بمخططات الحريق


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزالك الله كل خير وفتح الله عليك


----------



## mohamed mech (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و اليكم الان مخططات الحريق :19:
و بالتوفيق
45 ميجا​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/125721104/a55361a/MF_online.html​


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (20 أغسطس 2009)

الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمه ويلحقنا بالصالحين


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور والله يزيدك من فضله


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولو تكرمت توافينا بحسابات انظمة الحريق يبقى كثر خيرك


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (25 أغسطس 2009)

مطلوب جدول تعليق مواسير الصرف الصحى ومقاس تيش التعليق والمسافات


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (25 أغسطس 2009)

ياخى الله يكرمك ويجزيك خير ويزيد من امثالك


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أغسطس 2009)

هنداوى المستشار قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولو تكرمت توافينا بحسابات انظمة الحريق يبقى كثر خيرك


 

كنت اتمنى ان تكون هذه الحسابات متوفرة و لكن هذا ما امكننا الحصل علية


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (29 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله وكل عام وانتم بخير وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ولو توافينا بجداول تعليق المواسير الصرف وتغذيه المياة والحريق كل على حدة موضحا بها اقطار الاتياش ومسافات التعليق وايهما يتم البدا به فى الاعمال الدكت ام مواسير الصرف الصحى المعلقة ومتى يتم تركيب القفيز الزمبركى


----------



## the poor to god (29 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
احسنت


----------



## eng.yahya (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك بك و بعلمك و نفعك بعملك ........


----------



## eng.yahya (12 أكتوبر 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.yahya (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك , مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكرك كثيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 يناير 2010)

جهدك مشكور يا الحبيب


----------



## hossien4 (2 مارس 2010)

الله يزيدك من فضله ومن علمه بالفعل شكرا لك


----------



## hossien4 (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز كم هو مشروع رائع نتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد وشكرالك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (15 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## indoorspirit (11 أبريل 2010)

*مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يامهندسين نحن شركة مقاولات واطلب مهندس تكيف لديه خبرة في المشاريع والرسم على الاتوكاد ويمكنه ادارة كذا مشروع ويعمل على الاسبلت والاسبلت دكت والمركزي في المملكة العربية السعودية (جدة) ومعرفة خبراته وراتبه واشكركممممممممممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية ​ 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​


----------



## عادل 1980 (12 مايو 2010)

مشكورين
مجهود رائع
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## عادل 1980 (12 مايو 2010)

مجهودك رائع
جارى التحميل.......
ألف شكر
الله يباركلك


----------



## حيو الأسد (12 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## aati badri (15 مايو 2010)

آخر روعة
رائعة من روائع الرائع
الله يحفظك ويرعاك


----------



## saad_aljuboury (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أغسطس 2010)

aati badri قال:


> آخر روعة
> رائعة من روائع الرائع
> الله يحفظك ويرعاك


 
بارك الله فيك يا اخى عبد العطى و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## أبو أسحاق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أسال الله أن يبارك فيكم وأن ينفع به المسلمين


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

سعد العادلى قال:


> اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية ​
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​



شكرا على الموضوع الرائع لصاحب الموضوع

وكذلك للزميل على هذا الرابط الذى به موضوعات ممتازه


----------



## alaa_84 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى الكريم


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الرائع
دايما رائع
وفات الناس مسافة


----------



## 1991 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الغالي محمد 

مشكور ونفعنا الله واياكم


----------



## الانجينيير (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك,
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا ونفعك بما تقدم


----------



## s.f.m (5 يناير 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ربنا يباركلك ياهندسة بجد ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## eehaboo (5 يناير 2011)

يابختك ياعم جزاك الله خيرا يا كبير


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدااا


----------



## ياسر شحاتة (19 مارس 2011)

_اسال العظيم ان يجزي كل من عمل خير ابتغاء وجه الله الخير فى الدنيا والاخرة وان يجزى الاخلاص من عمل الخير ابتغاء مدح الناس_


----------



## africano0 (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير خيركم من نعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (27 مارس 2011)

tnx alot


----------



## eng_power09 (9 مايو 2011)

اللهم بارك ف كل من شارك ف هالمنتدي


----------



## مستريورك (9 مايو 2011)




----------



## صقر3 (12 مايو 2011)

الف مليون شكر وربنا يكرمك


----------



## hooold (15 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك خير ياباشمهندس محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع وأسال الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نيرر (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نيرر (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور لهذا الجهد المبذول للحصول على هذه المخططات


----------



## ibrahim1hj (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك , كتير المشاركة رائعة , شكرا جزيلا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ibrahim1hj (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ابو بيدو قال:


> المنتدى كله بانتظار باقى الاجزاء:77:
> امتعنا يا هندسة بالمشروعات العملاقة:13:
> جزاك الله كل خير



السلام عليكم , جزاك الله كل الخير , و للتذكير بقية الأجزاء


----------



## mohamed mech (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> السلام عليكم , جزاك الله كل الخير , و للتذكير بقية الأجزاء


الاجزاء مكتملة الان و جميعها فى الموضوع
بالتوفيق


----------



## بن صالح (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير .. وانا ابحث عن مخططات الجانب المعماري اذا تساعدني ربي يسعدك


----------



## mohamed mech (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بن صالح قال:


> جزاك الله خير .. وانا ابحث عن مخططات الجانب المعماري اذا تساعدني ربي يسعدك


 عذرا و لكنها غير موجودة معى


----------



## aam ahmed (2 يناير 2012)

وفقكم الله لعمل الخير مشكوريييييييييييييييييين


----------



## فااااااااااااتح (2 يناير 2012)

*وااااااااااااصل*


----------



## ahmed samy (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## adil mohamad (3 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله و لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله , العمل رائع ولكن الحرم يستحق الاجمل والاكثر .
تقبل الله جهدكم هذا خدمة للحرم .


----------



## eng.ahmed kamal (5 يناير 2012)

ربنا يزيدك من واسع فضله


----------



## كاسر (5 يناير 2012)

الشكر لا يفي بحقك مهندس محمد

فجزاك عنا كل خير ونفع بك ويسر امرك أينما كنت

ولدي مشكلة وهي أنه
لم تظهر لدي روابط هذه المواضيع 





mohamed mech قال:


> محطة التبريد و التى يوجد بها التشلرات والطلمبات
> و يوجد فى اعلاها وحدات المشعات الحرارية
> 
> 
> ...







mohamed mech قال:


> فواصل الهواء





mohamed mech قال:


> وحدة تثليج المياه التشلر
> chiller
> من الوع الطرد المركزى تبريد مياه
> بدون ابراج تبريد؟؟​





mohamed mech قال:


> التشلر
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أنتظر تعليقك على عدم وجود الروابط
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله لطاعته ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يناير 2012)

كاسر قال:


> الشكر لا يفي بحقك مهندس محمد
> 
> فجزاك عنا كل خير ونفع بك ويسر امرك أينما كنت
> 
> ...


الروابط لمجموعة من الصور
تجدها كلها فى المرفقات


----------



## ABU ALI 2020 (24 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله


----------



## hidara (24 يناير 2012)

الهم يسر امره بحق محمد وال محمد


----------



## عمر جودة (26 يناير 2012)

روح ياشيخ الله يفتح عليك


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (26 يناير 2012)

مشروع ممتاز ومجهود رائع ألف شكر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أبريل 2012)

اللهم إغفر له ولوالديه وإرحمه رحمة واسعة من عندك وإجزه عنا خيرا وعن جميع المسلمين وإجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهك


----------



## hikal007 (23 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس محمد وزادك من علمه


----------



## eng_hos (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجميع القائمين على المنتدى الرائع


----------



## eyadinuae (19 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله بك على المشروع وبالموفقية والنجاح ..


----------



## nofal (19 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 مارس 2013)

فينك يا بشمهندس محمد بجد غيابك عننا في قلق كبير لينا كلنا ارجع لينا بحاجة حلوة جديدة لعل المانع خير 
تعودنا على مواضيعك المختلفة والمتنوعة ربنا يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## المهندس العدني3 (8 يونيو 2013)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك
اخوك المهندس نهيان اسكندر عبده قاسم-عدن-8/6/2013


----------



## ME2011 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
​


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (8 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ولايجازي بخيره الا الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## khalid_kmk (19 يناير 2015)

The file link that you requested is not valid. 
الرابط لا يعمل ؟


----------



## نادر عثمان بلال (22 يناير 2015)

الله يوفك


----------



## عبود_فتحي (25 يناير 2015)

The file link that you requested is not valid. 
الرابط لا يعمل ؟​
​


----------

